# YouTube Channels of Arachnoboards



## US Arachnids (Feb 19, 2009)

Just wanted to find out who has interesting videos of there T's as far as breeding, handling, when you recieved the T's in the mail, ect
please provide links in your post of your youtube page
thanks guys!


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 19, 2009)

i think BY FAR rob c on here has the best vids on youtube!! here is his channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/tarantulaguy1976

another really good one is Jon3800
http://www.youtube.com/user/Jon3800

and cant forget ryan,here his channel is!
http://www.youtube.com/user/talkenlate04


enjoy!!!:clap:


----------



## un33dit (Feb 19, 2009)

Philth has alot of good vids
http://www.youtube.com/TPhilth


----------



## US Arachnids (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah I think its very fun and interesting watching other ppls videos.
believe it or not iv watched every single video of robcs videos lol.
I liked the one where he held his T blondi witch was quite exciting for me lol.
I also liked ryan's video where his female attaced his female, I for got witch species it was but none the less ryan has alot of cool videos as well.
any other links as far as anyone knows?
thanks all for the links!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 19, 2009)

Female attacking female? What on earth are you talking about?:?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 19, 2009)

I've got a few invert videos on mine aswell.
http://www.youtube.com/user/poopoip


----------



## mafiamike (Feb 19, 2009)

I've got a few time lapses of molts, breeding, feeding, sperm webbing, and the ever illusive "Flip". 

http://www.youtube.com/michaelrichichi

PS - They are all in HD, so even if they aren't the most entertaining...they are pretty to watch.


----------



## testdasi (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll add to the fun.  My channel is here
Used to use Standard Definition only. But now upgraded to HD. 
http://www.youtube.com/testdasi

I watched every single vid by Ryan (Talkenlate04) and Rob (tarantulaguy1976) as well. 

And I don't remember Ryan has any vid about female fighting female. I doubt he will even think of making such a vid. But I remember one vid of his breeding attempt in which the female turned angry at the male. I guess that was the misunderstanding.


----------



## US Arachnids (Feb 20, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Female attacking female? What on earth are you talking about?:?


lol sry about that ryan, that was a typo* on my part LOL.
the video im talking about is where your female Nhandu chromatus attacked the male, besides did that male live or die? lol that kept me wondering last night


----------



## Travis K (Feb 20, 2009)

Let's us not forget our very own YouTube Whore... RobC;P 


LOL, Rob I say that with the uptmost respect and humor:} 

Cheers mates,


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 20, 2009)

I find this guy's videos entertaining, but I also think he's a total idiot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX5h-IEBh08&feature=related

I'm curious about peoples opinions on this. I know I have a thing or two to say..


----------



## Aschamne (Feb 20, 2009)

Neophyte said:


> I find this guy's videos entertaining, but I also think he's a total idiot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX5h-IEBh08&feature=related
> 
> I'm curious about peoples opinions on this. I know I have a thing or two to say..


I don't have a problem with him handling his Ts, but I do with him doing it a couple feet above a concrete floor.  

Just my opinion,

Art


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 20, 2009)

That and the fact that he 'doesn't have forceps so lemme just poke it to see if it's okay for me to pick it up' and 'this guy is just looking for something to bite' as he holds a S. Calceatum that is freaking the hell out. That's so brave its ridiculous. :/ IMO.. of course.


----------



## gvfarns (Feb 20, 2009)

Neophyte said:


> I find this guy's videos entertaining, but I also think he's a total idiot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX5h-IEBh08&feature=related
> 
> I'm curious about peoples opinions on this. I know I have a thing or two to say..


He's very entertaining.  I have watched his videos a lot of times.  I'm pretty amazed he hasn't been bitten, actually.  He must not do this kind of thing very frequently.  Lots of balls.


----------



## US Arachnids (Feb 20, 2009)

RobC I have to say I like the best. Very cool personality, awesome videos an he does a very good job at keeping me enterained with his videos!!! and I have to say he prolly has the best videos, Sound with the vidoe is a big plus witch alot of ryans videos dont have sound witch makes the videos less interesting


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 20, 2009)

spiders8by2 said:


> RobC I have to say I like the best. Very cool personality, awesome videos an he does a very good job at keeping me enterained with his videos!!! and I have to say he prolly has the best videos, Sound with the vidoe is a big plus witch alot of ryans videos dont have sound witch makes the videos less interesting


i agree totally man!!!:clap:


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, I'd just like to share with you all my new youtube channel. feel free to request videos, rate and comment. thanks.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SpyderownerSixtyNine


----------



## seanbond (Aug 22, 2009)

how big is the container for your h. mac?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have 10 of these in total. I found them used as a crappy display for paintbrushes and such. to my suprize they had price tags on them. 2 cents each ... They were never meant for sale, but I found a young cashier and bought all 10.

Ive been cutting the lids off my protein weight gainers and hot gluing them to the rims of the plastic enclosures. They work great for juvis.

I believe I said that she was 3.5-4 inches in the video, but she is more like 3-3.5 inches leg to leg.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 22, 2009)

those t's should be putting on some lean muscle then!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah man, I make sure I dust my roaches in creatine before feeding.


----------



## Loudog760 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm already sub. Can you do a video of your hole collection?


----------



## Hilikus311 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Check mine out to!*

Hey i subed you nice channel and nice collection!  if you get a chance you should check mine out aswell! 

*HERE*


----------



## Loudog760 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hilikus311 I sub you to.


----------



## XEightLegsX (Aug 22, 2009)

I just added u 2 my flicker, im Jay.AWSOME pokie set ups,ILL have 2 show u a pic of mine.


----------



## Hilikus311 (Aug 22, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> Hilikus311 I sub you to.


Thanks bro!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, thanks all.

I like the background of the pupurea! works well!

How do you add a background to the page?


----------



## Hilikus311 (Aug 22, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> Hey, thanks all.
> 
> I like the background of the pupurea! works well!
> 
> How do you add a background to the page?


you have to go to the "Themes and Colors" tab and then click "Show advanced options"


----------



## nakazanie (Aug 23, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> I'm already sub. Can you do a video of your hole collection?


Yeah, I would like to see your collection of holes, too.  

Nak


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a pet hole comming this monday via canada post from Koh. Thats the only hole I can film for you, but if you would like me to film my whole collection, I can do so tomorrow when I get some decent daylight to light up my room . My camcorder is brutal without daylight.



pet hole=4 inch Haplopelma lividum


----------



## Roski (Aug 23, 2009)

film the transfer! with one hand on the camcorder


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow cool. I subbed!

 BTW, are those containers as big as they look, or is that glass decieving me?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 24, 2009)

the glass fills with a beer.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KhNPy8j5mDE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KhNPy8j5mDE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Youtube takes a while to render the videos in HD...


----------



## Roski (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome enclosures :clap: good idea with the false bottom for drainage of your future communal P. regalis enclosure... so all the water runs off the sides, but wouldn't the poop stay on top on the substrate? or are you gonna be going in, rubber gloves and ShamWow and all?  

nice collection, good luck with your A. avic and the expansion of your sling extravaganza (lol) and as for your A. purpurea- i can't believe all that silk came out of one little sling butt  it almost defies some law of physics!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 24, 2009)

haha, yeah both the pupurea and minatrix web a lot. the minatrix had a lot more webbing at the top of the dram vial but I had to destroy it for feeding.

The poo liquifies and goes right through the soil If you can get it in time. When the poofest begins I'll probably be spraying water everynight or so.


----------



## Loudog760 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sweet video man, just watch it!


----------



## Devil'sRival (Sep 26, 2009)

I took videos while feeding a few of my Ts. It's nothing out of the ordinary but I figured I'd share anyway. 

Instead of posting each one, here's my link:
http://www.youtube.com/user/DevilsRival333

I hope y'all enjoy them.


----------



## trivallica (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello everyone 

Had a youtube account for a while now

Never really used it lol but recently i have 
Tarantula videos and some of my band 

Here is my channel 

http://www.youtube.com/user/trivallica88

Enjoy and subscribe  please

Jason
xx


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 6, 2010)

if so post the link!


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Feb 6, 2010)

I have 1 but it's not really informative.. Just trying to be creative lol.. It's a stupid funny kinda thing with my sis and I.


----------



## Teal (Feb 6, 2010)

*I don't know if my videos are "informative" lol but I have a Youtube account with feeding/rehousing/unpacking vids  *


----------



## Shell (Feb 6, 2010)

Teal said:


> *I don't know if my videos are "informative" lol but I have a Youtube account with feeding/rehousing/unpacking vids  *


I actually found your rehousing vid that you posted here, to be very informative. Just so you know


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm starting to post videos on T's.


----------



## JC (Feb 6, 2010)

I think Robc's videos beats all in terms of coverage. Talkenlate04 also has very good videos.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 6, 2010)

As far as informative goes and not just breeding vids or whatever, all we've done so far is videos on how we set up our mice and superworm breeding colonies. Nothing T related yet. We're going to do a packing video when we pack up our MM H. mac but that won't be until the end of the month. We also might do some rehousing videos. Who knows.

Cass


----------



## Stopdroproll (Feb 6, 2010)

Jon3800. Talkenlate has good ones, but mostly pertains to geckos.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 6, 2010)

I just post videos of all my animals. So if you want to check it out.
www.youtube.com/user/CHOCOBOizm

Not very informative though.
Jon3800's is really great too. Probably my favorite for information.


----------



## JC (Feb 6, 2010)

Stopdroproll said:


> Jon3800.



+1 

How could I have forgotten Jon3800?!


----------



## Thoroughbred (Feb 6, 2010)

look at this angry mother !!! she gave me 205 babies

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9xTrzXM2k50&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9xTrzXM2k50&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

P.S. Also a Robc yt channel fan :clap:


----------



## Moose9 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been told mine are informative. Link in sig below if your interested.


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 6, 2010)

Moose9 said:


> I've been told mine are informative. Link in sig below if your interested.


nice vids Greg! :worship:


----------



## Jon3800 (Feb 6, 2010)

OxDionysus said:


> if so post the link!


My Youtube channel has possibly the best info in Ts on youtube out there.

I cover the basics like 

- How to care for a T in premolt and post molt
- Choosing a good T
- Difference between old world/new world species
- The bad of using common names
- Enclosure choices and designs
- What to feed them
- How to water and keep them at good temperatures
- How to sex them, dorsally (when adult) ventrally and from molts
- How to handle them (I only handle Ts I will Trust)
- Brief discussion of T temperaments (what's the term docile mean)
- A caresheet video on nearly every T I own 
- Transferring videos of the Ts, both docile, and defensive
- The basics of T mating (only 1 video on an actual one)
- documentary molts on the Ts ( I film their actual molting) and give a sense how big they are
- Tarantula feeding videos (if you note the dates, that's my feeding schedule)
- A video of an online dealer,

 and the list goes on.

The only vids I don't have is a caresheet vid from eggs to sling (Robc has one) and how to pack and ship Ts, of which I will be doing since I have 15 T.gigas that I am selling.

Others are moose9900, tarantulaguy1976, igtafuith, dobo1005 and such.  

So don't be afraid to answer questions anytime.  I answer all questions, even the most basic


----------



## JDeRosa (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Jon, glad to see you on here. I love you're video's.


----------



## Jon3800 (Feb 7, 2010)

JDeRosa said:


> Hey Jon, glad to see you on here. I love you're video's.



Thanks man much appreciated


----------



## JDeRosa (Feb 7, 2010)

I think we subscribe to each others channels. I am NYCMuffinMan, the king baboon handler, for clarification..


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 7, 2010)

JDeRosa said:


> I think we subscribe to each others channels. I am NYCMuffinMan, the king baboon handler, for clarification..


+1
The best thing about a thread like this is finding other YouTube hobbyists to subscribe to. (sub'd to you JDR)

Lately, I have noticed that there is a good sense of comradery among hobbyists uploading videos to YouTube. Many AB users will put links to their YouTube pages in their signatures, or post up a thread featuring their videos. Alot of these people have good things to say about their husbandry and techniques, even if they are not making a strictly "educational" video. People have made mention of my videos being informative.....which I do try to do, even though I'm mostly just having fun with my hobby, LOL.


----------



## DansDragons (Feb 7, 2010)

can't forget DansBallPythons..


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys! I now have days of videos to watch!


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 7, 2010)

I would second dans vids i enjoy em


----------



## Jon3800 (Feb 7, 2010)

JDeRosa said:


> I think we subscribe to each others channels. I am NYCMuffinMan, the king baboon handler, for clarification..


Oh right, that's a sweet metallica you have.  I believe mine will be a mature male by next molt


----------



## HESSWA (Feb 7, 2010)

Jon you are the man when it comes to tarantulas I love your videos. You have helped me so much inspired me and its just great watching your videos. I love your C.fimbriatus. I was crushed when your E.murinus died I really liked her. You think if you could get a chance to video your OBT havnt seen her in forever. Thanks for being awesome Jon I salute you and envy your collection.


----------



## Jon3800 (Feb 7, 2010)

HESSWA said:


> Jon you are the man when it comes to tarantulas I love your videos. You have helped me so much inspired me and its just great watching your videos. I love your C.fimbriatus. I was crushed when your E.murinus died I really liked her. You think if you could get a chance to video your OBT havnt seen her in forever. Thanks for being awesome Jon I salute you and envy your collection.


There's an expo being held in late March, same place where I did the October expo video.  I'll try getting another E.murinus If I see one.  I saw them going for $65 as adults.  I'll try my best to get an OBT video.  I just did a 4-part HD tour vid of the 105Ts, and she never came out, that's an OBT for ya.  I too never see her since I did that transfer video way back in September.   she never leaves that coconut hut LOL.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm planning on adding more polish and sequence to vids in the near future. There's a lot of feeding vids for my scorps/t's and also some great guitar instruction! Link is in my signature.


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2010)

Shell said:


> I actually found your rehousing vid that you posted here, to be very informative. Just so you know


*

Thanks Shell!  As much as I just love showing off my Ts lol, I do hope that people can view my videos and get different ideas/opinions on how to do things  *


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't forget me!! 

I would like to get big on Youtube, University is preventing me from posting in excess right now, but I will soon enough..

http://www.youtube.com/user/SpyderownerSixtyNine


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Feb 7, 2010)

JDeRosa said:


> I think we subscribe to each others channels. I am NYCMuffinMan, the king baboon handler, for clarification..


LOL I didn't know that! I am not much on handling, but I do like your videos and recently subscribed to your channel.
Edit- I have my own channel, but not a lot of videos. I think there is one mating video, a feeding video, and a picture slide show. I also have a couple of feeding videos of my husband's Coastal Carpet Python.

Jon3800's videos are awesome!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Feb 7, 2010)

Also, I like TPhilth's (Philth) channel.


----------



## Pociemon (Feb 13, 2010)

I support a lot of the forementioned guys too. Have some videos here;

http://www.youtube.com/user/stungun12345678


----------



## un33dit (Feb 19, 2010)

If you want to see some great breeding videos, check out Philth's:
http://www.youtube.com/user/TPhilth

-Gary


----------



## Thoroughbred (Apr 1, 2010)

B.klaasi mating...this video is so funny with this song 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TmdsQdcjbI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TmdsQdcjbI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 1, 2010)

I've started posting a couple videos a week now. I hope you guys enjoy them!! I'm subscribed to almost everyone that I've seen in this thread. I like showing the T's off and hopefully getting others interested in the hobby as well. I too hope to have a large number of subscribers eventually. Feel free to help me out. I will gladly subscribe to whoever subscribes to mine as long as I'm interested in your channels content.

My link is in my signature!!


----------



## Beardo (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a few videos on my channel, link in my signature.....


----------



## nakazanie (Apr 2, 2010)

I would love if you would check mine out.  Same user name.  Everyone mentioned above it great. 

Nak


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 2, 2010)

i have some info stuff about t's and other things


http://www.youtube.com/cacoseraph


hopefully going to be doing a lot more info stuff for a website project my group is thinking about working on, though.  hopefully that will finally push me past a million views



cool thread idea, btw


----------



## Mojosmf (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey guys! First off I want to say sorry to the mods if I did not put this in the right category. From this channel, a lot of tarantula things can be discussed and learned so I thought it might be appropriate.


I have a youtube account called Reptilesmurf and you all should totally check me out and subscribe. I make vids of all sorts of citters and have almost 100 videos! Check me out!!! this summer I will be coming out with alot more videos.


----------



## BlueTarantula11 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just started my T channel on Youtube a month ago.

I only have 4 T's at the moment.

I am not an expert on T's but im learning..

Check out my channel. Its BlueTarantula11
http://www.youtube.com/user/BlueTarantula11?feature=mhum

Subscribe if you guys like it.

Thank You


----------



## Spidershane1 (Mar 23, 2011)

lol, did you really rip a big ol' fart in the feeding video?


----------



## BlueTarantula11 (Mar 23, 2011)

Spidershane1 said:


> lol, did you really rip a big ol' fart in the feeding video?


Lol no my cuzin walked in the room. 
I did not want to start the video all over again..
That would have been funny though.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL, sounded like a fart to me


----------



## BlueTarantula11 (Mar 23, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> LOL, sounded like a fart to me


Lol yea it did sound like one but he did it with his mouth.


----------



## RoseT (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool vid man....Where in Cali do you stay?


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice work . I appreciate anybody that works further the understanding to owning Ts .


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am an expert in farts... that was def. a fart!:razz:

I do have one question though... why so little substrate?


----------



## astraldisaster (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob1985 said:


> I am an expert in farts... that was def. a fart!:razz:


I would have to agree, hehe! Nice video either way.

And I can't help but notice, though I'm not quite an expert in Ts either: don't those enclosures look a bit small...?


----------



## BlueTarantula11 (Mar 24, 2011)

RoseT said:


> Cool vid man....Where in Cali do you stay?


Im in Whittier

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------




Rob1985 said:


> I am an expert in farts... that was def. a fart!:razz:
> 
> I do have one question though... why so little substrate?


Yea they actually do look small. But the guy I bought them off has like a whole collection and he keeps them in those containers. He said that they should be good in there till thir next molt. Im just gonna have to change them to a bigger container. Thanks for looking in to it.


----------



## Mammothdog (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL. I rofled so hard!! I was like what are these people talking about him farting and I started watching the Video and I heard it and I really ROFLed hard.


----------



## BlueTarantula11 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mammothdog said:


> LOL. I rofled so hard!! I was like what are these people talking about him farting and I started watching the Video and I heard it and I really ROFLed hard.


Lol, yea my cuzing actually made a fart sound when opening the door and he didnt realize that I was making a video.
But if you want to think of it as a fart go ahead. Lol


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 2, 2011)

*My YouTube Channel (Grammostola rosea Transfer Video)*

Hello Arachnoboards!!! I just wanted to throw this out there and see what everyone thinks. I plan to try and stay current with videos, and am planning purchases of many new T's in the weeks to come. Haplopelma lividum, Ceratogyrus darlingi, Pterinochilus chordatus, Poecilotheria Regalis, Poecilotheria Ornata, as well as a few more New World just to name a few. I am pretty new to the hobby and only have 4 Tarantulas at this point. But I have confidence in what I am getting into. I don't mess with them, and (hopefully) they don't mess with me. Anyway, just thought I'd throw the channel out there and have everyone check it out. Subscribe if you like.  Thanks. Tym.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TymHollerup
Also, I am on Facebook...
http://www.facebook.com/TheSheboyganAreaCabbie


----------



## LirvA (Apr 2, 2011)

Taxi Driver!!!

You talkin to me? You talking to me? 






Nice vid sir. You could use more substrate imo.


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL. I was actually thinking of putting a bit more in, but I've never seen a G. rosea burrow. I might though at some point.


----------



## LirvA (Apr 2, 2011)

Have you done any spider hunting in the room that shall not be spoken of yet?


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 2, 2011)

Nope. I'm not too sure about that idea. :? I doubt there's any T's in there anyway. Probably just daddy long legs and stuff like that. (Random subject change) Grrrrr... How long does it take for an OBT to eat!?! I put a spike in his enclosure over 10 minutes ago. I have it sitting in there with the camera recording every second so I can post the attack on YouTube! However, it's already 10 after 9 and I have too work at 5:30 in the morning! You know, I've never actually watched Taxi Driver. LOL. How sad is that right? He always seems to take a decade before deciding to attack food though. Might have to wait until I feed next time for a video.


----------



## LirvA (Apr 2, 2011)

It might not eat at all right now. Leave it in there for 24 hours and take it out if it's uneaten. ... not sure what a spike is imo. 


Definitely watch Taxi Driver. Greatest of all time!


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 2, 2011)

A spike is a mini mealworm. Just a little version of the waxworm. If he doesn't eat it in 24 hours, I'm a bit afraid to open the lid! Whenever I feed him I crack the lid and put it in there. Opening the lid further to take it out, and then trying to pull it off the webbing could scare him enough he'll dart on me! It may just end up dying off in there. :? I love my Old Worlds, but they still do worry me a bit. Slings tend to worry me a bit more than adults too.


----------



## LirvA (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd definitely remove it. It would be bad for it to die and rot in there imo.


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I can't find it now. Those little worms burrow, and I surly don't see it as of now. I don't know if it was eaten, or if it's hiding in the substrate somewhere. What species do you keep? What's the best way too remove it if I do see it?


----------



## curiousme (Apr 8, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> LOL. I was actually thinking of putting a bit more in, but I've never seen a G. rosea burrow. I might though at some point.


Interesting thread on the topic.


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 15, 2011)

*My Review For Ken The Bug Guy*

[YOUTUBE]01lsKS3u6sw&feature[/YOUTUBE]I just received my order with KTBG and figured I'd let everyone check out my review. I will also be posting Transfer videos for each specimen as well. So keep an eye out for that as well. Thanks guys/girls. Here's the link for everyone in case the link window doesn't work... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01lsKS3u6sw&feature=channel_video_title I just edited this post about 8 times and still can't get the video too pull up on here! I tried putting only the code. I've tried it all! Anyway, just let me know what you all think. I plan to upload some (if not all) of my Transfer videos tonight.


----------



## paassatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Figured I'd embed the video for you.
[YOUTUBE]01lsKS3u6sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you. How did you do that anyway? I tried over 8 times to figure that thing out. LOL.


----------



## paassatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> Thank you. How did you do that anyway? I tried over 8 times to figure that thing out. LOL.


On the same line as the bold, italics and underline buttons, a youtube button is at the end; click that then paste the code after "v=".


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 15, 2011)

paassatt said:


> On the same line as the bold, italics and underline buttons, a youtube button is at the end; click that then paste the code after "v=".


Hey, it worked!!! So mines now fixed as well.  Thanks a lot paassatt!


----------



## OrdoMallus (Apr 15, 2011)

Maybe I've had things go insanely well for me, but I've never had a T that's tried to bolt out on me. Even my mean OW individuals. Only ones that I've had to watch for when I take off lids is MM's (my MM Thrixopelma ockerti and MM P. Iriminia try to bolt out everytime) Everyone else has always either run to their hide, sits waiting, or scrunches up and sits tight. Maybe I've just been lucky but I never worry too much when I'm feeding and fully open tanks.

Layne


----------



## LirvA (Apr 16, 2011)

I <3 sponge bob square pants


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 16, 2011)

LirvA said:


> I <3 sponge bob square pants


Yep. Sponge Bob's the bomb. I have Smurf pants too.  LOL.


----------



## djthrash23 (May 3, 2011)

hello everyone my name is Dj and i have started a new channel dedicated to giving insight into the arachnid hobby and other exotic pets so please check it out!!!
heres the url http://www.youtube.com/Exoticpetz23


----------



## MiniRiki (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Everybody! Just wanted to ask everyone, Do any of you have YouTube channels? If so post the link in the description, I will check it out and I'm sure many other people will check it out!
I will start. my link is below 

Thanks everyone
MiniRiki 
AKA MiniRikiWasTaken


----------



## Leora22 (Aug 6, 2011)

yeah me and my sister have one  its down below


----------



## Reptiliatus (Aug 6, 2011)

Feel free to check out mine as well! I usually post a video every week on inverts, reptiles, exotic and carnivorous plants!

Enjoy! Link is below !


----------



## fatich (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is mine.

http://www.youtube.com/user/fatich00?feature=mhee


----------



## sebeed (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/sebeed

tis mostly kittehs, i have more tarantula videos to upload but my usual video editing software screwed off on me and i havent been having much luck getting software working on my fiances comp0uter (its faster and such)...
BUT my kittehs are le cutte


----------



## Collin Clary (Aug 6, 2011)

Down below.


----------



## Armstrong5 (Aug 6, 2011)

*video*



Scorpion1998100 said:


> Down below.


 dude what kind of scorpions were the yellow ones tagging the roaches they are awesome!!!


----------



## Collin Clary (Aug 7, 2011)

Armstrong5 said:


> dude what kind of scorpions were the yellow ones tagging the roaches they are awesome!!!


They are cool scorpions, but those were not my vids, those were GS's vids that I favorited. They were Androctonus australis (Yellow Fat-Tail Scorpions) They are the second most deadly scorpion so if you want to get some, be very careful. I would like to get some but my parents won't let me get anything dangerous.


----------



## Poxicator (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a YouTube channel
Recently put up a few new vids

http://www.youtube.com/user/Poxicator


----------



## Collin Clary (Aug 7, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> I have a YouTube channel
> Recently put up a few new vids
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Poxicator


Cool channel. I subbed.


----------



## Tu Nyce (Aug 7, 2011)

This is an awesome thread, I love watching other people's tarantula videos.

What type of camera/recorder do you guys use? I'm looking into getting a beginner's Nikon camera so I can take some cool shots of my Ts..


----------



## 406member (Aug 9, 2011)

Just started my youtube page a month ago, but I have been uploading regularly.


http://www.youtube.com/user/SunRunnerMT?feature=mhee


----------



## geerdude (Aug 10, 2011)

not my channel but this guy is very experienced with T's and he has A LOT of them.

Jon3800


----------



## Redneck (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeap, I have a youtube as well. Even made it to what I believe is  called a partner lite program. Not quite good enough for partner, but good enough to get a slap in the face. LoL


----------



## JayMadison (Aug 10, 2011)

He is pretty awesome


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Aug 10, 2011)

It's in my signature.


----------



## crawltech (Aug 10, 2011)

Jus startin to takes vids of the T's....up until recently I havnt had a camera that took good enough footage to post up...

My channel is mostly vids of my buddies and I, 4wheelin around our town....and a few new T vids, and more to come....check 'em out

http://www.youtube.com/user/crawltechxj?feature=mhee


----------



## JC (Aug 11, 2011)

Lots of users with YouTube accounts here.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's mine. I have to get off my lazy butt sometime to post something recent though. Haha! I am thinking of ways to put together a "What's a Zoropsis?" video. Very interesting invasive spider.


 Hmmm, while I'm on YouTube... (keywords "Dead Space walkthrough commentary vash")

http://www.youtube.com/user/KawaiiKemonomimi


----------



## arachnokid6 (Aug 20, 2011)

here is my youtube channle i dont have much vids sadly i need a new cam  looking for a camcorder but any ways please coment and subscirbe  http://www.youtube.com/user/arachnokid15?feature=mhee


----------



## Shea (Aug 20, 2011)

lmao stop talking to yourself, people might think ur weird (rosea video) 
lol jk nothin wrong with that


----------



## Kris M (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm looking to see who else has a youtube channel.  (That showcases spiders)

So far I've got Jon3800, Tarantualguy1976, projecht65 and crawltechxj.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice I was Gunna make a similar thread asking for YouTube channels.. But I found one already here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?146483-youtube


Edit: not sure what channels given there are still active though.


----------



## Porp (Mar 19, 2012)

I would link mine, but it's totally unimpressive. Only 5 vids.


----------



## Louis Winthorpe III (Mar 19, 2012)

Mine is unimpressive as well.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Mar 19, 2012)

Sort of weird to plug my own channel but..... Feel free to check it out. I will be the first to say that I am no expert. Also on my channel page there are recommeded channels about T's that are much better than my own.
http://www.youtube.com/user/bradbbac


----------



## Kris M (Mar 19, 2012)

Brad1980 said:


> Sort of weird to plug my own channel but..... Feel free to check it out. I will be the first to say that I am no expert. Also on my channel page there are recommeded channels about T's that are much better than my own.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/bradbbac


Thanks Brad, 

The recommended ones should keep me busy for quite some time


----------



## kanito107 (Mar 19, 2012)

i don't have that many videos but search kanito107 its me


----------



## Vespula (Mar 19, 2012)

I do! I don't have a whole lot of videos on this channel. My other got too much spam so it's not active much anymore. This one, however, I try to update a lot 'cause that's where I post my spider videos. http://www.youtube.com/user/ObsessedWithSpiders?feature=guide


----------



## madamoisele (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a couple feeding vids.  madamoisele1 on YT.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Mar 19, 2012)

> Thanks Brad,
> 
> The recommended ones should keep me busy for quite some time


No problem. Those channels will keep you busy for a long time. There T videos are great.


----------



## crawltech (Mar 20, 2012)

Advans got some spida vids, so does spiderlex, can remember spiderlex's youtube username tho??..


----------



## TheTarantulaKid (Mar 20, 2012)

Got a few vids. TheTarantulakid1997


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0zykg4
STAY (sic)


----------



## melijoc (Mar 20, 2012)

*youtube*

Type melijoc on search i have ten vids


----------



## mingu (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's my channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/Mingu1987/videos
18 videos so far, and more to come


----------



## vickywild (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi guys thouht I'd share my channel 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF_ctnO4RiE

check it out, give me a subscribe or a comment <3 x


----------



## Remingtonsteel (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm sure many of you have YouTube channels and want people to see them,And I personally like watching T videos,so if you have one please take the time to share it with us!
Also,NO constant reposting of YouTube channel!,(unless its in your signature),thanks

P.s,it'd be great if this was a sticky thread......(hint hint! )


----------



## David VB (Apr 8, 2014)

Got one but only snakes and dogs in it atm


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll be starting a new tarantula channel soon. I'll be posting about it after I get it up and have some videos started.


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Apr 8, 2014)

here its my https://www.youtube.com/user/0MichiganExotics0


----------



## Lizardman905 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mines's lizardman905. I need to post more t vids soon!


----------



## spiderengineer (Apr 10, 2014)

mines on my signature


----------



## Imortalis (Apr 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ8HR7O4wGEd-3una2pM3Fg

Here's mine. Only two videos at the moment, but more coming soon!


----------



## skippydude (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a couple T videos on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/my_videos?o=U


----------



## Issehalsey (Apr 12, 2014)

I've only done a couple videos, but here ya go 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCixtDveGHqtTI-cEaw3FHKQ


----------



## z32upgrader (Jul 2, 2014)

I started a new T channel and will be uploading videos every few weeks.  I thought a feeding video would be the best opener for my channel.  Enjoy and please subscribe!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5sJ2jEDbNXpIG1E37_9CLA


----------



## BeardedSpiderMan98 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Do You Have a YouTube Channel???*

Hey everyone! BeardedTMan here (wish I could change to BeardedSpiderMan98)! Just want to show some support for my fellow arachnomaniacs! I love discussing spiders with new friends and wanted to share the link to my YouTube Channel, even though I don't have lots of videos up yet (No worries!!! They are coming soon!!!). Please feel free to post a link to your channels as well, as I would love to check them all out! Thanks guys and gals!!!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCB-N3MBXAsAV-eBkgc6XYg
BSM


----------



## skippydude (Aug 31, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/dashboard?o=U


----------



## jdl (Aug 31, 2014)

Deadly Tarantula Girl   https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfwc4PypFAOIDBU9lfmHm2w   It also has Snakes, Lizards and a few mammals such as tigers, marmosets and English Mastiff's


----------



## BeardedSpiderMan98 (Aug 31, 2014)

Will be subscribing to both! Thanks a bunch!!

BSM


----------



## Ludedor24 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have some stuff on youtube, my fav video I posted is this, best to skip to 2:30 sec ,set to 1080p for the detail https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMA8T5C6kfU


----------



## BeardedSpiderMan98 (Aug 31, 2014)

Subscribed to your channel Ludedor24!! Awesome videos!!

BSM


----------



## Zigana (Sep 1, 2014)

BeardedTMan said:


> Hey everyone! BeardedTMan here (wish I could change to BeardedSpiderMan98)! Just want to show some support for my fellow arachnomaniacs! I love discussing spiders with new friends and wanted to share the link to my YouTube Channel, even though I don't have lots of videos up yet (No worries!!! They are coming soon!!!). Please feel free to post a link to your channels as well, as I would love to check them all out! Thanks guys and gals!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCB-N3MBXAsAV-eBkgc6XYg
> BSM


Welcome to the forum. Enjoyed your YouTube channel.


----------



## BeardedSpiderMan98 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Zigana! Much appreciated!! Remember to SUBSCRIBE everyone!!

BSM


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 1, 2014)

jdl said:


> Deadly Tarantula Girl   https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfwc4PypFAOIDBU9lfmHm2w   It also has Snakes, Lizards and a few mammals such as tigers, marmosets and English Mastiff's


I've been subscribed to you on YouTube for a while now. Glad to see you're on AB too !


----------



## jdl (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you scorpion975, that is very nice to hear


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2014)

See my signature...


----------



## lacrosse5001 (Sep 1, 2014)

As my collection has recently gone from 4 to 6, I made a channel to accompany them. I'll be posting stuff starting Wednesday/Thursday.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY2TvkInQeTWWjuwlsOV1Xg

I'm waiting on a macro lens to ship in for my smartphone camera as it's all I've got and the camera can't focus up close worth a darn.


----------



## BeardedSpiderMan98 (Sep 1, 2014)

Will be subscribing to all!!


----------



## Pociemon (Sep 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/user/stungun12345678


----------



## jdl (Sep 6, 2014)

I know there are more people with youtube channels on this forum.  Keep posting your webpages.  I want to see them


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 7, 2014)

My user is KawaiiKemonomimi and is old and full of disappointment. Haha!


----------



## Rayenicole (Sep 7, 2014)

skippydude said:


> https://www.youtube.com/dashboard?o=U


The links you're posting are while logged in. When clicked they prompt the user to log in as you. Please post your public page, thanks!


----------



## jdl (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a new Video showing my Heteroscodra maculata sack...Check it out  DTG

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQqGG13FBvk&list=UUfwc4PypFAOIDBU9lfmHm2w


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 2, 2014)

www.youtube.com/user/sunnyzhangchannel 
Lots of gaming videos lol


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been wanting to make one, but I don't currently own a decent cam recorder.


----------



## jdl (Oct 2, 2014)

Use your phone if you have a smart or i phone.  Alot of people do this


----------



## skippydude (Oct 2, 2014)

Most recent upload

[video=youtube;dnifJkztpuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnifJkztpuI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 2, 2014)

jdl said:


> Use your phone if you have a smart or i phone.  Alot of people do this


It's a little trick doing that. I'd prefer just to get a camera that way I can use a tripod with it.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 2, 2014)

In my sig, channel name is SpinneretZ. I don't upload much but I do have a bunch of feeding videos saved up that I should upload soon. 

-JohnD.


----------



## jdl (Oct 4, 2014)

Keep this thread going.  If anybody out there has a youtube channel, post it here.  I would love to see it


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Oct 4, 2014)

My YouTube is the same as my user, although I haven't posted anything there yet, I plan to do so in the near future.


----------



## jdl (Oct 5, 2014)

Post it here when you get a chance to upload.  I would love to check it out


----------



## xirxes (Oct 5, 2014)

Xirxes1923 youtube channel


----------



## jdl (Oct 5, 2014)

xirxes, that B smithi vid was cool.  I have not ever seen one "hunt like that".  They normally just wait till the food is close by, then pounce.  Good job


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 5, 2014)

Someone here shoots amazing videos that look like movie trailers, I forget who the user was but I need to see if they have any new ones uploaded. Anyone know who I'm talking about?

-JohnD.


----------



## jdl (Oct 6, 2014)

Have a new Choosing first tarantula vid.  Here it is
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-bw2bUnqS0&list=UUfwc4PypFAOIDBU9lfmHm2w


----------



## Arachnofska (Oct 7, 2014)

Yup, but only 2 videos of tarantulas. feel free to watch  ;-)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzfpCHpoEXg&list=UUhHXx2BxExmJ7ziqwoT_aAw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz35JDaVS50&list=UUhHXx2BxExmJ7ziqwoT_aAw&index=3


----------



## skippydude (Oct 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;tJgN47KYh9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJgN47KYh9k&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Oct 9, 2014)

I think there's another thread for this topic but anyways mine's arachnomaniac19.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jdl (Oct 20, 2014)

Here are three new vids, just put them out last night
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVsV7WqZFFw&list=UUfwc4PypFAOIDBU9lfmHm2w   Setting up regalis for breeding

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9aJwgNfiGk&list=UUfwc4PypFAOIDBU9lfmHm2w  Had a female do something interesting that had been reported in the British Tarantula Society magazine back in 2003

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR4yJ8DOTNM&list=UUfwc4PypFAOIDBU9lfmHm2w  The final update on the H mac slings

Please comment if you have any questions or ideas for the channel


----------



## jdl (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is a video of The Deadly Tarantula Girl pulling an Ephebopus murinus sack.  Everybody keep this thread going.  If you do youtube vids, post them here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iTeGDMx2lw&list=UUfwc4PypFAOIDBU9lfmHm2w


----------



## jdl (Nov 15, 2014)

*Breeding updates from the Deadly Tarantula Girl*

Here is an update on breeding from the Deadly Tarantula Girl 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm5NbmpaD8E&list=UUfwc4PypFAOIDBU9lfmHm2w


----------



## gottarantulas (Nov 15, 2014)

Great thread. I was actually contemplating starting a T YouTube channel. Just trying to find the time to film. Look to do so in a couple of months.


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey guys I'm wondering if any of you have feeding/care /breeding vids on YouTube..
Drop your link and a comment if you want, I would love to check out your videos and give them a thumbs up.
Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't say I do at the moment, though I'd like to in future when I have a place with some more space and our own T room. Be interested to see what members do have something though.


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 31, 2015)

Yup, I do, Not very much on my channel but standard short videos, same name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tbrandt (Jan 31, 2015)

I am planning on doing this, but need to workout a better camera set up. Currently, only have my phone and it isn't cutting it. I have two videos up of my p.murinus - one excavating its burrow at night (I use a red light so its extra annoying to watch) and a feeding video with a cricket. I have a smaller p.murinus that I caught on film eating the other day, but haven't uploaded it yet.

P.Murinus excavating at night: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-2Ekkr20vQ

P.Murinus meets a cricket: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DQWaWPGwAA

As I said, the video quality is not very good and its all pretty standard behavior, but I hope to get a better camera and take some more compelling video in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 31, 2015)

Read signature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 31, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> Yup, I do, Not very much on my channel but standard short videos, same name.


I checked out your vids man pretty cool, I'm jealous of your proximity to Becker...it must be nice lol! You should post some of those vent pics to the boards...

---------- Post added 01-31-2015 at 06:24 PM ----------




tbrandt said:


> I am planning on doing this, but need to workout a better camera set up. Currently, only have my phone and it isn't cutting it. I have two videos up of my p.murinus - one excavating its burrow at night (I use a red light so its extra annoying to watch) and a feeding video with a cricket. I have a smaller p.murinus that I caught on film eating the other day, but haven't uploaded it yet.
> 
> P.Murinus excavating at night: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-2Ekkr20vQ
> 
> ...


 I loved the title to the feeding vid man, very funny! The lighting wasn't really that bad it was cool to watch it going on about its business like you weren't even there... Its a very refreshing change from a lot of the usual obt vids you see!!

---------- Post added 01-31-2015 at 06:34 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Read signature.


 Thanks for stopping by my post...I'm actually pretty familiar with your vids, I have a complaint...I can't hear what your saying!!! Yes I know turn up the volume on my computer! Hahaha...
Your videos are really high quality and you work with a lot of cool species, and from what I do hear you know your Ts very well.. I just wish the audio was better!  
 Either way though you put out some great videos and I look forward to new uploads!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm still on the fence whether I should start a real one or not. I'm not a big talker and english isn't my first language and since silent video can get pretty boring, I'm wondering if I should try or not since it might not be very entertaining or I'll be butchering the language. It's also harder since I use my digital camera to film so I don't have auto focus on it which makes it a bit harder to film properly.

I do have a couple of videos that I posted on the board though: https://www.youtube.com/user/samkook/videos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippydude (Jan 31, 2015)

It's mostly T breeding videos on my YouTube page 

[video=youtube;t15zL7Evn9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15zL7Evn9I[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 31, 2015)

Sam_Peanuts said:


> I'm still on the fence whether I should start a real one or not. I'm not a big talker and english isn't my first language and since silent video can get pretty boring, I'm wondering if I should try or not since it might not be very entertaining or I'll be butchering the language. It's also harder since I use my digital camera to film so I don't have auto focus on it which makes it a bit harder to film properly.
> 
> I do have a couple of videos that I posted on the board though: https://www.youtube.com/user/samkook/videos


Cool videos man, I thought the video was pretty crisp, I didn't notice any focusing issues....wether or not to put sound to it is ultimately up to you, but I would suggested you do, its kind of hard to watch a video with poor sound,never mind one with no sound at all...
If your accent is stopping you,please don't let it...who cares if you mess up some words or alot of words..some people will hate on you for sure ,but I say screw them! The overall content is what makes a video enjoyable...

---------- Post added 01-31-2015 at 07:28 PM ----------




skippydude said:


> It's mostly T breeding videos on my YouTube page
> 
> [video=youtube;t15zL7Evn9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15zL7Evn9I[/video]


You say that like its a bad thing! Im going to edit my post to encourage breeding vids as well! Thank you and I'll check out your vids soon!


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Jan 31, 2015)

There's no focusing issues as long as the subject doesn't move out of the focused area. Since I'm not behind the camera most of the time, I can't adjust it if they do, like at the end of my first rehoused OBT where the deli-cup moves while I try to remove the vial and when I can focus, it's not as fast. Hand holding the camera is pretty much out of the question too, although it's easier to look at a non-shaky video.

I guess I'll give it a try and see what the result looks like. I just need to not forget to try and plug in a better mic in the camera which slips my mind every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 31, 2015)

I have breeding and egg sac opening videos 

http://youtu.be/nRpIcGkFy4Q

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 31, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> I have breeding and egg sac opening videos
> 
> http://youtu.be/nRpIcGkFy4Q


Great videos, I really hope to see more like them from you! 
Thanks for sharing!!!

---------- Post added 01-31-2015 at 08:02 PM ----------




skippydude said:


> It's mostly T breeding videos on my YouTube page
> 
> [video=youtube;t15zL7Evn9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15zL7Evn9I[/video]


Man those are awesome vids, I'm shocked you don't have more views hopefully this post will help..
Did your male B.albopilosum make it?


----------



## skippydude (Jan 31, 2015)

14pokies said:


> Did your male B.albopilosum make it?


He didn't make it, she mangled him pretty good, I should have just let her eat him. That albo is a man killer, she has taken out 2 so far. I almost gave up breeding her and wouldn't you know, third time was a charm. She was gentle with the last fella and since has swelled up like a pumpkin, should drop a sac any day now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## purevl (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a small channel with just a few vids, nothing spectacular.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqixN2LZEcGjVjGtdLYHC_A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Feb 2, 2015)

I do the Youtube.  I mostly have feeding and molting videos with one pairing video where I took a mature male A. chalcodes that I found as a juvenile and introduced him to the wild females in my area.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5sJ2jEDbNXpIG1E37_9CLA
I also have another channel for my other love, radio controlled aircraft, and aerial videography.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RussoTuristo (Feb 2, 2015)

I've got some feeding and display videos, but I don't generally upload them to YT cause I drone on about my Ts in Russian and nobody wants to hear that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David VB (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm on there with my name, David Van Berlo. Not a lot of vids tho and not the stunning quality of most others i'm afraid...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tbrandt (Feb 3, 2015)

As stated earlier, I have a couple of videos with poor image quality. If you are super bored then consider checking them out... I hope to get a better camera and increase production value.

I uploaded a video of my Idiothele Mira taking a cricket today. Again nothing spectacular:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXHC3CxjtPQ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Feb 3, 2015)

And while were on the subject of updates, I've uploaded my first feeding video today so I'm ready to get rocks thrown at me(I really need to practice speaking in english):
[YOUTUBE]IL478c5Gdzs[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam_Peanuts said:


> And while were on the subject of updates, I've uploaded my first feeding video today so I'm ready to get rocks thrown at me(I really need to practice speaking in english):
> [YOUTUBE]IL478c5Gdzs[/YOUTUBE]


Awesome video bro, I read the description and what you said last was funny! I didn't think your accent was bad at all.From the way you made it sound I figured I wouldn't be able to understand a word you said!
I saw no problem with the lighting and am glad you put sound to it. It was very enjoyable,thanks for shareing it!

---------- Post added 02-03-2015 at 08:25 PM ----------




tbrandt said:


> As stated earlier, I have a couple of videos with poor image quality. If you are super bored then consider checking them out... I hope to get a better camera and increase production value.
> 
> I uploaded a video of my Idiothele Mira taking a cricket today. Again nothing spectacular:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXHC3CxjtPQ


I thought that was really cool, I have never seen a I.mira lifting its lid from that angle..

---------- Post added 02-03-2015 at 08:26 PM ----------




RussoTuristo said:


> I've got some feeding and display videos, but I don't generally upload them to YT cause I drone on about my Ts in Russian and nobody wants to hear that.


You should share them my man!

---------- Post added 02-03-2015 at 08:36 PM ----------




David VB said:


> I'm on there with my name, David Van Berlo. Not a lot of vids tho and not the stunning quality of most others i'm afraid...


Thanks for sharing I watched T feeding video 1 and thought it was pretty cool except for the sound or should I say the lack there of!Lol!
I saw at the end though that it wasn't intentional so I figured I would harass you a bit!

---------- Post added 02-03-2015 at 08:43 PM ----------




purevl said:


> I have a small channel with just a few vids, nothing spectacular.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqixN2LZEcGjVjGtdLYHC_A


O man you have C.ritae im jealous! I don't own many dwarfs (1 to be exact) lol! That is deffinately on my list though!
Thanks for sharing bro!

---------- Post added 02-03-2015 at 08:53 PM ----------




z32upgrader said:


> I do the Youtube.  I mostly have feeding and molting videos with one pairing video where I took a mature male A. chalcodes that I found as a juvenile and introduced him to the wild females in my area.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5sJ2jEDbNXpIG1E37_9CLA
> I also have another channel for my other love, radio controlled aircraft, and aerial videography.


That's great man I have never seen anybody feeding wild Ts before, its interesting to get such a good look at there natural environment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 3, 2015)

Dunno if I've done it right, need to get more vids on there really only got a couple random ones there currently. http://youtu.be/r6w6ehF3_cM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 3, 2015)

Curious jay said:


> Dunno if I've done it right, need to get more vids on there really only got a couple random ones there currently. http://youtu.be/r6w6ehF3_cM


Ahh sweet another dwarf species that I like, Beautiful T thanks for hitting my post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Feb 3, 2015)

14pokies said:


> Awesome video bro, I read the description and what you said last was funny! I didn't think your accent was bad at all.From the way you made it sound I figured I wouldn't be able to understand a word you said!
> I saw no problem with the lighting and am glad you put sound to it. It was very enjoyable,thanks for sharing it!


Thanks, I can make myself easily understood, but compared to my written skills which are pretty much as good if not better than my french, it's pretty bad.

The problem with the lighting is that the camera will adjust the iso level so it looks good, but when there's not enough light for a low level iso setting, the quality of the video suffers. It should look better with more ambient light and I have something coming in the mail to fix that which I've been meaning to buy for a while for my photos.



tbrandt said:


> I uploaded a video of my Idiothele Mira taking a cricket today. Again nothing spectacular


That's pretty cool and now it's even harder for me to wait until the next reptile show or for the temperature to heat up to buy one.



z32upgrader said:


> I do the Youtube.  I mostly have feeding and molting videos with one pairing video where I took a mature male A. chalcodes that I found as a juvenile and introduced him to the wild females in my area.





14pokies said:


> That's great man I have never seen anybody feeding wild Ts before, its interesting to get such a good look at there natural environment!


Me neither, it's a really great video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Feb 4, 2015)

14pokies said:


> I checked out your vids man pretty cool, I'm jealous of your proximity to Becker...it must be nice lol! You should post some of those vent pics to the boards...
> 
> Dude, Paul Becker is absolutely one of the most nicest people I've ever met we even had a bet going on the NFL championships, (my team lost:cry: ) so now I owe Paul some money, planning on paying him this weekend actually, his shop is pretty cool too, every time I go I feel like a kid in a candy store, lol. I've purchased most of my T's with Becker and I will continue to do so. I'm thinking of asking him if he'd like to do a video with me, nothing set in stone just an idea.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tbrandt (Feb 4, 2015)

My Lasiodora Parahybana just happened to flip upside down in front of the peek hole in her enclosure. I caught her molt on film and have uploaded it to youtube here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub0L6iiOTu8

I didn't have a camera tripod and the lighting situation wasn't great, but I am glad I was able to see this molt and thrilled I was able to catch it on video.

Thanks for checking it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 5, 2015)

tbrandt said:


> My Lasiodora Parahybana just happened to flip upside down in front of the peek hole in her enclosure. I caught her molt on film and have uploaded it to youtube here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub0L6iiOTu8
> 
> I didn't have a camera tripod and the lighting situation wasn't great, but I am glad I was able to see this molt and thrilled I was able to catch it on video.
> 
> Thanks for checking it out.


Cool video bro, I tried likeing it but it wouldn't let me for some reason..so I left a comment!lol!...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Feb 24, 2015)

14pokies said:


> I saw no problem with the lighting


I filmed my third one yesterday(not done editing it yet) with a cheap umbrella lighting kit and turned it off(so I was left with only my usual room lighting) for a couple of secs just for the fun of making a comparison.

Here's 2 screenshots with a side by side comparison so you can see how much it can change things(I don't think I need to say which side is which):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## King Sparta (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey,
can you guys please watch and subscribe to me?
Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPHToHGfqIg
Thanks so much 

---------- Post added 03-04-2015 at 10:46 PM ----------

Please!!!
I really need the subscriptions. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 4, 2015)

You have really good energy! 
I honestly can't subscribe to your channel yet. You only have one T video and I'm not a gamer soo.. Upload more T vids and I will...
I did enjoy your video though and look forward to seeing more from you..its refreshing to see a T keeper that's as enthusiastic as yourself..

Ps .. The video would of been a lot better if you held the camera upright and were focused on the Ts more.. Just some entirely constructive criticism though.. I'm not trying to hate on you bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King Sparta (Mar 4, 2015)

thanks. I know. Gonna upload feeding videos soon.
GBB, B. Vagans, A. mettalica, g. pulchripes and B. auratum
Thanks tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 4, 2015)

King Sparta said:


> thanks. I know. Gonna upload feeding videos soon.
> GBB, B. Vagans, A. mettalica, g. pulchripes and B. auratum
> Thanks tho


No prob! I love A.mettalica! 
I started a thread called do you YouTube.I started it so board members that make videos would get some exposure feel free to hop on and drop your link!


----------



## King Sparta (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks 14Pokies


----------



## z32upgrader (May 5, 2015)

****WARNING*** Shameless self-promotion below**
I've been busy making new videos on my channel which I think are pretty good. I'm in the process of shooting a molt-sexing how-to video that will be finished and uploaded soon. Take a look and subscribe if you like.
[video=youtube;F3RaMR0cCYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RaMR0cCYE[/video]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## petkokc (May 6, 2015)

Started new channel few weeks ago. Currently got 3 and they are on Croatian (got subtitles on one linked below) but will make new ones on english.
Plan to do some "beginner friendly" videos and how to do stuff, enclosures, decorating terrariums... Currently working on video that will showcase 1 sp. of tarantula with many clips. Recording them for more then a month now since its hard to get right footage. I think its worth subscribing ;D 
[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/GGNdKzEYhZw[/video]
[video=youtube;GGNdKzEYhZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGNdKzEYhZw[/video]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jacobospider5 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey guys! I was wondering if you guys have youtube channels? I would love to see your T collections! Mine is JaketheSpiderGuy


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 1, 2016)

I dont... i have an eternal desire to NOT share anything with the world lol Ill be watching yours though now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## petkokc (Jan 1, 2016)

You can check my channel...although my collection is rather small ^^

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC178kThBUvGNps5cabRP_2Q


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 1, 2016)

Mine's in my signature.


----------



## Jacobospider5 (Jan 1, 2016)

petkokc don't worry mine is pretty small, but theres always room for improvement!


----------



## Jacobospider5 (Jan 1, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> I dont... i have an eternal desire to NOT share anything with the world lol Ill be watching yours though now


Thanks! Mine is pretty amateur though lol


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 1, 2016)

Here is my channel, I rarely upload videos though, this thread gave me the incentive to upload a few more I had tucked away lol.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAJj8mC_QMnXjOVWwIYk1bQ/feed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a channel but it's more based on music that's hard to find that nobody cares about.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUaz-iiX0B6OaHOTOqwGCww?view_as=public


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm one of those people who just loves to watch videos from other arachnid hobbyists/enthusiasts/collectors. I've been in this hobby for a few years now and have begun working on my own channel. I obviously want to gain subscribers to entertain with my own collection activities, so if you're like me and love the YouTube tarantula community check out my channel for some fresh videos. If you have channels with videos of your own, link them to me so I can watch yours!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey yeah i do have a channel too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Nov 6, 2016)

New video!  Check it out and leave links to your own vids, folks!


----------



## basin79 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yep I've got a channel.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Nov 6, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Yep I've got a channel.


Thanks for posting it! I'll be checking it out!


----------



## basin79 (Nov 6, 2016)

Entrepulchranhandur said:


> Thanks for posting it! I'll be checking it out!


It's nothing fancy. No edits, intros etc. It's just for me to be honest. Gives me a place to store videos I've made.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Nov 6, 2016)

basin79 said:


> It's nothing fancy. No edits, intros etc. It's just for me to be honest. Gives me a place to store videos I've made.


That's why I like watching videos from different people. Different styles and reasons for recording all in one hobby. I love it   I subbed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 6, 2016)

Check out my channel if you please:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 6, 2016)

It's in my signature. I'm trying to get at least one out a week these days. Just bought new editing software, and I'm still learning how to use it. I was using Windows Movie Maker, but I wanted something a little more robust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Nov 6, 2016)

z32upgrader said:


> Check out my channel if you please:


You have great vids! I'm a subscriber!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Nov 6, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> It's in my signature. I'm trying to get at least one out a week these days. Just bought new editing software, and I'm still learning how to use it. I was using Windows Movie Maker, but I wanted something a little more robust.


I've been messing with a new video software, too. Its called Movavi. Not too bad. I'm going to try using an actual video camera with a tripod in the not too distant future so we'll see how that goes. My phone footage isn't the worst but it'd be cool to have two free hands. lol


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 6, 2016)

Entrepulchranhandur said:


> I've been messing with a new video software, too. Its called Movavi. Not too bad. I'm going to try using an actual video camera with a tripod in the not too distant future so we'll see how that goes. My phone footage isn't the worst but it'd be cool to have two free hands. lol


I bought a cheap (~$200) Canon camcorder a couple of years ago, with the intention of using it to film my wedding. I totally forgot to hand it off to anyone at my wedding, but it's came in handy for YouTube videos 

I bought Cyberlink PowerDirector 13. It was around $45 on Amazon. I figured, if I hate it, at least I'm not out much. It's okay, but I'm still learning how to use it. I don't like how slow it is to import if I want to keep my footage at a higher frame rate. I wasn't wanting to pay over $50 though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Nov 7, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> I bought a cheap (~$200) Canon camcorder a couple of years ago, with the intention of using it to film my wedding. I totally forgot to hand it off to anyone at my wedding, but it's came in handy for YouTube videos
> 
> I bought Cyberlink PowerDirector 13. It was around $45 on Amazon. I figured, if I hate it, at least I'm not out much. It's okay, but I'm still learning how to use it. I don't like how slow it is to import if I want to keep my footage at a higher frame rate. I wasn't wanting to pay over $50 though.



Hahaha well at least it didn't go to waste!

That's pretty much how it is with Movavi; importing is fast but saving as a YouTube file in best resolution makes it take forever, and uploading it to YouTube takes even longer, lol


----------



## petkokc (Nov 7, 2016)

I found Sony Vegas to be the best combination of simple and powerful video editing software...definitely worth checking out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheTHut (Nov 7, 2016)

I also have a youtube channel, I will sub to all you guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MacDrachma (Nov 7, 2016)

TheTHut said:


> I also have a youtube channel, I will sub to all you guys


Hey I just watched all your videos the other day! Your accent is very nice to listen to and you have some really cool T's!


----------



## dopamine (Nov 7, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Yep I've got a channel.


Great video and i love your signature xD subbed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 7, 2016)

MacDrachma said:


> ..........Your accent is very nice to listen to..........


Yeah.  She could recite _Green Eggs and Ham_ and I'd listen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 7, 2016)

If you like accents Louise F has an absolutely phenomenonal one.


Edit. Just watched TheThut's video. Yes, great accent too. And a very soft Scotch accent it is.


----------



## basin79 (Nov 7, 2016)

z32upgrader said:


> Check out my channel if you please:


Not normally a fan of music in these vids but yours worked great. Brilliant, brilliant video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 7, 2016)

TheTHut said:


> I also have a youtube channel, I will sub to all you guys


You need to change your category to pets and animals.


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Nov 8, 2016)

TheTHut said:


> I also have a youtube channel, I will sub to all you guys


Thanks for posting! I'm a subscriber to your awesome channel!


----------



## TheTHut (Nov 8, 2016)

MacDrachma said:


> Hey I just watched all your videos the other day! Your accent is very nice to listen to and you have some really cool T's!


awwwh thanks hehe I am glad you enjoyed my videos  but I hate my accent haha!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheTHut (Nov 8, 2016)

Introvertebrate said:


> Yeah.  She could recite _Green Eggs and Ham_ and I'd listen.


LOL thats so funny maybe one day I will do that


----------



## TheTHut (Nov 8, 2016)

basin79 said:


> You need to change your category to pets and animals.


Oops I didnt notice that will definitley change it


----------



## TheTHut (Nov 8, 2016)

Entrepulchranhandur said:


> Thanks for posting! I'm a subscriber to your awesome channel!


thanks I am also subbed to yours


----------



## TheShrubbery (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm gonna have to check out all these channels yo, especially if someones accent is magnetic.


----------



## WhitenerJ (Nov 9, 2016)

Here's my channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTjsAS72iimZn_o1Ey3-hJw


----------



## basin79 (Nov 9, 2016)

WhitenerJ said:


> Here's my channel
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTjsAS72iimZn_o1Ey3-hJw


That's saying it's not available.


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 10, 2016)

While we're on the topic of YouTube channels, here's a question for everyone:

*What do you like to see?*

Feeding videos? Long feeding videos or short feeding videos?

Tutorials (how to build X, care of X species, etc.)?

Do you like it when the person filming is talkative or do you just wanna get to the important tarantula business?

What makes you continue watching a video vs clicking away from it?


----------



## basin79 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> While we're on the topic of YouTube channels, here's a question for everyone:
> 
> *What do you like to see?*
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for alsorts. I just likes what I likes.

Prodding, live feeding rodents, "bug battle" esque, risky handling, showing off etc gets a dislike and instantly turned off.

That said all the channels I sub to don't do any of the above.

The focus should be on the animal but talking on videos is a plus for me. If I don't like the voice I can simply turn the volume down. So it's a win, win as I might like it.

I'm not bothered one bit how professional or not a video is. Intro or no intro. Edits or no edits. Like I typed the animal(s) is the focus.


One massive thing for me is music. Can't stand it 99.9% of the time. I often turn it straight off instead of muting it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 10, 2016)

basin79 said:


> I'm a sucker for alsorts. I just likes what I likes.
> 
> Prodding, live feeding rodents, "bug battle" esque, risky handling, showing off etc gets a dislike and instantly turned off.


Same here. 


basin79 said:


> One massive thing for me is music. Can't stand it 99.9% of the time. I often turn it straight off instead of muting it.


I'm the total opposite - I love music on videos, especially if it is done in a way that matches the "mood" of the video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> Same here.
> 
> I'm the total opposite - I love music on videos, especially if it is done in a way that matches the "mood" of the video.


There are times when the music is really complimentary. But it's rare for me. There is a video on this very thread that had music and it was brilliant. Really fit well. Most of the time though it seems the music has just been added as an afterthought. Filler.


----------



## WhitenerJ (Nov 10, 2016)

basin79 said:


> That's saying it's not available.


Try this.


----------



## MacDrachma (Nov 10, 2016)

I like feeding, unpacking, and re-homing videos. Talking is preferred and music is usually not. I also like watching egg sac opening videos. I hope to start making my own here soon!


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Nov 16, 2016)

I really like in-depth videos about the species; tutorials; etc. Anything really, especially if the person goes in depth. I'm planning on going more in depth with my videos as far as talking about the species I show but right now it's too much for me to do, so I just do what I do.
Speaking of which, new video.


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## basin79 (Nov 18, 2016)

My new video.


----------



## MacDrachma (Mar 23, 2017)

I went ahead and started making my own videos.

Here is my first.


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 23, 2017)

So I was on YouTube and I ran into @14pokies  channel. So I figured I'd create a thread where we can all share each others tarantula, invert and reptile channels.

I haven't used my channel in years, but lately I have started to post more and more videos of my tarantulas and other inverts. On YouTube my channel is xthegrimm1x. 

Let's see those channels

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Xafron (May 23, 2017)

Nice E. Murinus.  I want one.  Lol

Edit:  I'm curious if those are a bit harder to come by, as so far I have not seen that many for sale.  And the ones that are, are slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin (May 23, 2017)

The dark den by @petkokc is very entertaining

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## creepa (May 23, 2017)

I realy dig the deadlytarantagirl's. channel...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## basin79 (May 23, 2017)

Have a look at this thread. Loads of channel suggestions.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/favorite-t-youtubers.290997/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin (May 23, 2017)

if youre into thick british hilarious dialect and cheeky vocabulary try @basin79

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ungoliant (May 23, 2017)

I wouldn't call it a channel, as that implies regular new content, but if I catch one of my tarantulas doing something interesting on video, I upload it here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (May 23, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I wouldn't call it a channel, as that implies regular new content, but if I catch one of my tarantulas doing something interesting on video, I upload it here.


Toilet training a pinktoe... That has me cracking up! It's the best thing I have ever seen..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (May 23, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I wouldn't call it a channel, as that implies regular new content, but if I catch one of my tarantulas doing something interesting on video, I upload it here.


I live that Kirby music in the G pulchra video  what song is it?
Edit: nvrmind i just read the description. I was wrong about everything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 14pokies (May 23, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> So I was on YouTube and I ran into @14pokies  channel. So I figured I'd create a thread where we can all share each others tarantula, invert and reptile channels.
> 
> I haven't used my channel in years, but lately I have started to post more and more videos of my tarantulas and other inverts. On YouTube my channel is xthegrimm1x.
> 
> Let's see those channels


Thanks for bringing awareness to my "channel" bro.. If anyone is interested in checking it out it's thepokieproject.  

I'm short on all the things that make a good channel. Space, time to make the videos and the software to edit videos.  All of that is in the process of changing.. I recently picked up a laptop for video editing. I close on a new larger house in June.. It's going to take time to set up the new Tarantula room but it's larger than the room I have now so I will be able to do larger more elaborate enclosures.. 

Hopefully by late summer I will be putting out quality vids..

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 23, 2017)

I've started a bit of a channel I've been messing with for a few months now. Link in Signature

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 23, 2017)

creepa said:


> I realy dig the deadlytarantagirl's. channel...


I actually do dig her channel. I may not agree with how she has some of her animals set up, however they are healthy, thriving and breeding. So if it works for her, it works. She is informative about certain things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Have a look at this thread. Loads of channel suggestions.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/favorite-t-youtubers.290997/


Oh I definitely will do. I've seen this thread but I believe it needs updated


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 23, 2017)

Xafron said:


> Nice E. Murinus.  I want one.  Lol
> 
> Edit:  I'm curious if those are a bit harder to come by, as so far I have not seen that many for sale.  And the ones that are, are slings.


They're pretty difficult. I lucked out with her but in my area slings are even pretty rare to stumble across

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (May 23, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> I actually do dig her channel. I may not agree with how she has some of her animals set up, however they are healthy, thriving and breeding. So if it works for her, it works. She is informative about certain things.


See I used to like her content but lately the editing has been wacked! I haven't watched any of her vids in awhile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 23, 2017)

14pokies said:


> See I used to like her content but lately the editing has been wacked! I haven't watched any of her vids in awhile.


That's mainly that zilla sponsorship. Now she has to have more of a mainstream appeal because they're paying the bills

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nixphat (May 23, 2017)

I haven't posted any tarantula videos myself... but I've watched some Jon3800 videos before  Good reference though! I've been needing more T youtube channels to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (May 23, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> So I was on YouTube and I ran into @14pokies  channel. So I figured I'd create a thread where we can all share each others tarantula, invert and reptile channels.
> 
> I haven't used my channel in years, but lately I have started to post more and more videos of my tarantulas and other inverts. On YouTube my channel is xthegrimm1x.
> 
> Let's see those channels


We have like 5 of these already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 23, 2017)

Trenor said:


> We have like 5 of these already.


Some haven't been updated in a while

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stugy (May 23, 2017)

I heavily neglect my channel plus I think it's terrible but here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7hEx1VtVVXrbBOjS4-cwMQ
I've been using Instagram a lot more often so you can follow me there for more recent things. My Instagram is: StugyStug
Ha talk about the best advertising on the planet eh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 23, 2017)

Stugy said:


> I heavily neglect my channel plus I think it's terrible but here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7hEx1VtVVXrbBOjS4-cwMQ
> I've been using Instagram a lot more often so you can follow me there for more recent things. My Instagram is: StugyStug
> Ha talk about the best advertising on the planet eh?


Check me out on instagram Grimmdread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 24, 2017)

I really like Instagram. It's annoying having to edit vids down to a minute though. And it bugs me that if you select multiple pics they get the zoomed in treatment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richard Stewart (Jun 5, 2017)

ledzeppelin said:


> The dark den by @petkokc is very entertaining


I enjoy this channel as well. I subscribed a few months ago and appreciate he uploads twice a week with new content. I find it very interesting to see how someone in eastern Europe obtains and maintains tarantulas compared to how I do it in the states.  I get a lot of great ideas from watching his channel.  Wry innovated and entertaining....if you like the "do it yourself" thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 8, 2017)

Richard Stewart said:


> I enjoy this channel as well. I subscribed a few months ago and appreciate he uploads twice a week with new content. I find it very interesting to see how someone in eastern Europe obtains and maintains tarantulas compared to how I do it in the states.  I get a lot of great ideas from watching his channel.  Wry innovated and entertaining....if you like the "do it yourself" thing.


I do like the dark den. I get jealous when he visits friends and they have so many species I can't get my hands on here


----------



## Richard Stewart (Jun 8, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> I do like the dark den. I get jealous when he visits friends and they have so many species I can't get my hands on here


I feel you. I also think it is interesting that species we have common access to he doesn't have in his collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 8, 2017)

Richard Stewart said:


> I feel you. I also think it is interesting that species we have common access to he doesn't have in his collection.


This is true. Species that are common in North America are expensive and rare there, but they're talking about P.Pulchers and Tapnichinaeus sp carribean diamonds like they're giving them away as freebies daily


----------



## MacDrachma (Jun 8, 2017)

Here is mine. I try to upload weekly and I think each video is getting better.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqcmG1Ob0U7lBcWZ-1rtGyQ


----------



## TurtleMonkey (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello, I hope this is the correct place to post this. My daughter and I really enjoy nature and decided to create a YouTube channel showing off some of our adventures and critters. Here is a list of our pets, minus our cat Nibbler. (https://goo.gl/nkrU7d) 

When it is nice out, we go on walks/hikes through the many local parks and share what we see and experience with anyone interested in watching. If you have time, please check us out and let us know what you think. Thank you and have a wonderful day! 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqXr5Km26aHtyTY9UBaOpOg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 21, 2018)

Always fun to see little kids on a nature adventure.

You might consider putting in species names of the spiders you make videos of. Many of us here will recognize species, but all youtube viewers will. Not a big deal, just an observation.


----------



## TurtleMonkey (Jan 21, 2018)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Always fun to see little kids on a nature adventure.
> 
> You might consider putting in species names of the spiders you make videos of. Many of us here will recognize species, but all youtube viewers will. Not a big deal, just an observation.


I thought I did, I must of missed one. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## markola727 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey people I decided to do a YouTube channel just for abit of fun, nothing serious. Check it out if you like, i would appreciate the views and subscribers. https://www.youtube.com/user/Drew85myster


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 28, 2018)

*Moderator note: I consolidated the various threads where members shared links to their own tarantula-related YouTube channels. Carry on!*


----------



## Scarlett (Apr 29, 2018)

hey guys. Don’t know if anyone is interested. But I have a active channel called the black widow. Featuring loads of ts and other exotics and inverts. Feel free to check it out. No need to sub unless you enjoy, then feel free to sub too!  

Hope everyone likes the videos. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuyMYAz7lyZ_-1Q6g5Lm7pQ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 30, 2018)

My YouTube channel predominantly features centipedes at the moment, but I'll be getting a tarantula as soon as possible.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPrSANu84qtfMxs-yA9YwOw

Note: I do handle centipedes - unlike tarantulas, centipedes will get very used to handling. I do not intend to handle tarantulas of any kind, as there is much more risk to the spider, and they don't acclimate to it to the same degree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 13, 2018)

Here's my YouTube channel, one playlist per species.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChJn3AYy4EDzXNyvZ0DUWDw

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (May 20, 2018)

I do tarantula videos and I've been working hard on editing and networking.. But I still only have 13 subscribers lol. Its a good channel.. I'll be doing fun stuff for milestone subscribers (100th, 500th, 1000th..)
Check it out and subscribe so i have a larger audience.. Lol 
 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJNkkyanmBNUPPSNcMwuV4g


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 20, 2018)

I thought about creating a YouTube channel, still undecided.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (May 20, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> I thought about creating a YouTube channel, still undecided.


If you do I'll sub lol


----------



## Kreepy Korner Kreatures (Jun 2, 2018)

Have a youtube channel? post it here
Otherwise post cool videos you've found of breeding, feeding, etc.

Here's ours


----------



## markola727 (Jun 3, 2018)

Here is my experience with BTS 2018. 




Also this is my channel I been trying to grow since September 2017. Have a look and subscribe if you like some of my vids  https://www.youtube.com/user/Drew85myster


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 3, 2018)

Don't have any tarantulas yet (will be fixing that!) but here's a centipede feeding compilation.


----------



## markola727 (Jun 4, 2018)

I want a centipede. Think my next purchase is gonna be one.


----------



## Kreepy Korner Kreatures (Jun 4, 2018)

markola727 said:


> Here is my experience with BTS 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome, I'd love to go to an expo like that but I'm afraid I'd blow way too much cash haha


----------

